# Got My Holster Today.....



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

After 8 weeks of waiting my holster from Brigade Gun-Leather has shown up.....:mrgreen: 
It's the "M-11 Ultimate C.C.H." paid $95 for it and I couldn't be happier right now. 
My brother and I went and filled out our paperwork for our CCW's about 2 weeks ago so we are still waiting for them to show up.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Nice leather!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure looks good to me.


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

Very nice!

Is that inside the pants? 

How does it feel tucking that much steel into your trousers..?


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Man, I just found out about that company and ordered a pair of those same type holsters for my Beretta PX4 and my M9 and 96D Centurion. That looks like some great gunleather, you've just added to my anxiety! A VMII-style IWB at a third the wait.


----------

